# Are you in Maadi?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

I am looking for Barrs drops to eradicate ear mites in cats...

I have been everywhere up this end of town and can't find them.

Would appreciate if you are passing a pet shop you ask them if they have them in stock.


Love and thanks Snowy xxx


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for Barrs drops to eradicate ear mites in cats...
> 
> ...


 Not really an expert on this, but when we took two street cats in they were covered with the mites, and I took them to the vet in Rd 199. Had to go back maybe three times, but he sorted that out for us, dont know what he used. Whatever it was, I am sure they have it if you want to buy and do yourself.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks.. I had him at the vet yesterday and was told to use Barrs drops but I cannot find them..you are saying covered in mites but my cat has ear mites, not sure it's the same thing,

I even had one women try to sell me Barrs flea and tick drops as an alternative..duhm


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thanks.. I had him at the vet yesterday and was told to use Barrs drops but I cannot find them..you are saying covered in mites but my cat has ear mites, not sure it's the same thing,
> 
> I even had one women try to sell me Barrs flea and tick drops as an alternative..duhm


Sorry, i was not clear. I meant ear mites. The vet took those extra long larger ear buds, put this muti on and cleaned there ears out. They (the cats) did not like it one bit, but had there nails cut before this exercise!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Sorry, i was not clear. I meant ear mites. The vet took those extra long larger ear buds, put this muti on and cleaned there ears out. They (the cats) did not like it one bit, but had there nails cut before this exercise!




I may have to make a trip with Snowy down to Maadi.. thanks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Try here: Your Pet Egyptian Online Shop - Pet Shop Egypt

and they have same day delivery.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Try here: Your Pet Egyptian Online Shop - Pet Shop Egypt
> 
> and they have same day delivery.





thank you very much.. I will keep this in my favourites but sadly just now they are out of it, seems it might be mite time


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> thank you very much.. I will keep this in my favourites but sadly just now they are out of it, seems it might be mite time


You can use olive oil for ear mites....just drop some in then massage the ears....repeat for a few days.The oil suffocates the mites.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> You can use olive oil for ear mites....just drop some in then massage the ears....repeat for a few days.The oil suffocates the mites.




I will try that thanks x


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> You can use olive oil for ear mites....just drop some in then massage the ears....repeat for a few days.The oil suffocates the mites.


You guys have such nice friendly cats! I could do that I suppose, but afterwards might need a blood transfusion from all the scratches.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> You guys have such nice friendly cats! I could do that I suppose, but afterwards might need a blood transfusion from all the scratches.




Lol what makes you think that? Snowy had to be sedated so the vet could look at him, luckily for me sadly for him Snowy has been declawed but I cannot do this job alone, he is too big and strong for me. I have help in medicating him.. 

3 cats 3 different personalities.
Armand I can do anything with but he still puts up a fight when being medicated but he doesn't scratch or bite.

Pimpernel.. my darling... puts up a fight for everything, even when I don't want him sitting on my chest he fights me for the right..but he doesn't bite other than when we are playing nor does he scratch.

Armand is going to the vet tomorrow to say goodbye to his manhood.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Ours are two Egyptian Meows, the striped ginger kind, but they are rescued cats, so had in fact lived on the streets. They now have names, vet certificates, spayed, relatively clean most of the time (getting them washed needs a seperate volume!) etc, but Yes, both still quite feral! Dont like to be washed, dont like pills, dont like vets, dont like cat boxes, dont like things around their necks, I dont keep them in, they still go out to check out the neighbourhood (they do know how to defend themselves, just scared of poison stories I hear from time to time). I can see them becoming domesticated slowly, more inclined to want to lie on the lap etc, and even a scratch behind the ears, also not disappering for long periods anymore, but still handling them carefully. Cats nail scratches are not funny and they are much faster than you think. One thing I love about them is that our rat problem has misteriously disappeared since they arrived!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> You guys have such nice friendly cats! I could do that I suppose, but afterwards might need a blood transfusion from all the scratches.



You mean like this...




Pick the cat up and cradle in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth pop pill into it, allow cat to close mouth and swallow.

Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind the sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process.

Retrieve cat from bedroom and throw soggy pill away. Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for a count of ten.

Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe. Call partner in from garden. Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by cat. Get partner to hold head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously.

Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from the foil wrap. Make note to buy a new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered 'Dolton' figurines from hearth and set to one side for gluing later. Wrap cat in large towel and get partner to lie on cat with head just visible from below armpit. Put pill in end of drinking straw, force cat's mouth open with pencil and blow down drinking straw.

Check label to make sure pills not harmful to humans, drink glass of water to take taste away. Apply plaster to partners forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap. Retrieve cat from neighbours shed and get another pill. Place cat in cupboard and close door onto neck to leave head showing. Force mouth open with dessert spoon and flick pill down throat with elastic band.

Fetch screwdriver from garage and put door back on hinges. Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last tetanus jab. Throw t-shirt away and fetch new one from bedroom. Ring fire brigade to retrieve cat from tree across the road and apologise to neighbour who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid the cat. Take last pill from foil wrap. Tie cats front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of dining table, find heavy duty pruning gloves from shed and pry cat's mouth open with a small spanner. Push pill into mouth followed by a large piece of fillet steak. Hold head vertically and pour a pint of water down throat to wash down pill.

Get partner to drive you to the Emergency Room and sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearms and removes pill remnants from right eye. Call at furniture shop on way home to order new table.

Arrange for RSPCA to collect cat. Ring local pet shop to see if they have any hamsters.
How to Give a Dog a Tablet

Throw it in the air.

Say "Catch"


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> You mean like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup, that sounds about right, when I try to bath them...


----------

